# Added fresh fuel now wont start



## scheduleplus (May 20, 2014)

I have a Long 510 and I just re-fueled prior to the days start. The tractor was running when I parked it, but was low on fuel. I went and bought some fresh diesel and put in 10 gallons, now it won't start. After several tries, it did start one time for about 10 seconds but nothing after that. It feels like it's not getting fuel, but nothing changed since it was running the day before.

My thoughts are possibly filter, air, etc??? Any guidance will be appreciated. I'll be back in TX early next week with a few days to work on it. 

Also, while I'm here, What brand/type of fluid should I be replacing the old transmission/hydraulic fluid. I usually get supplies from Tractor Supply, but don't know the type of fluid to ask for.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's possible the fresh fuel stirred up some junk,in the tank,and plugged the filter, OR it was about to run out,when parked,and has air in the system.
Try bleeding it,and check the filter .


----------



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

Universal hyd oil that they sell is fine. I would unscrew the bleeder on filter and pump it to see if it is pumping. The transmission filter is washable.


----------



## scheduleplus (May 20, 2014)

Thanks folks. I'll tackle it today and see what's going on. looks like I need to do a brake job on the jeep first.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Attached below is a diesel purging procedure for a Ford tractor. Review this procedure to see if there's anything you may have overlooked. 
___________________________________________________

This is a procedure originally posted by Jerry/MT on the YT Forum. I’ve added a few things, but it’s the best detailed bleeding procedure that I’ve seen.

My tractor can be a PITA to get started if I run it out of fuel, or if the filter gets plugged. I suspect that you run it low enough to get air into the system.

How long has it been since your fuel filter was changed?? Might be a good time to change it.
____________________________________________________________________________

Start at the fuel outlet of the tank (inlet to the filter). Shut the tank valve, remove the line at the filter inlet and holding a suitable container to catch the diesel fuel, open the valve. You should have a CONTINUOUS rush/flow of fuel out of the line. If it dribbles or is intermittent, check the fuel cap for a blockage of the fuel vent or the strainer upstream of the valve for clogging. The strainer/screen is attached to the shut-off valve, and is positioned up inside the tank. You will have to drain the tank and pull the valve to clean the screen. 

If you have good fuel flow at that point, reconnect the line and open the bleeder screw at the top of the filter. Turn on the tank valve and wait till you have a steady flow of fuel with no bubbles at the top of the filter, then close the bleeder screw. 

Your pump may have a bleeder screw. If so, open that until fuel streams out with no bubbles, then close it. Otherwise loosen the inlet connection at the pump and purge air at that point. 

Go back and make sure ALL the fittings in the fuel delivery system are tight so they cannot suck air.

Make sure the battery is fully charged. Loosen the fuel fittings at the injectors, either one at a time or all at once. Crank the engine till you see all fuel at the injector fittings and then tighten the fittings. If you do individual fittings, the engine will usually start before you get to the last fitting. 

Alternatively, you can "tow-start" it to save wear and tear on your starter. Leave the injector lines cracked open at the injectors at first to purge the lines. Then tighten them up and she should start.

Your injection pump puts out a very small amount of fuel (high pressure/low volume). BE PATIENT. If the lines are totally empty, it takes a lot of cranking to fill them up.


----------



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

there is a screen filter on the top of the little pump that has the lever on that you pump to primp. Remove the little bolt on top and pull off. If it is pumping fuel I wouldn't worry about it


----------

